# Proof that jbw theory is legit



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 29, 2020)

They want money obviously. This is in fucking Africa lmao. They are living in poverty.


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 29, 2020)

Those african bitches have alterior motives tbh they see white men and they think he will be rich so its essentially just beta buxxing


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> They want money obviously. This is in fucking Africa lmao. They are living in poverty.


Proves my point


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Those african bitches have alterior motives tbh they see white men and they think he will be rich so its essentially just beta buxxing


That 1psl cunt still gets African pussy, inceldom is cope proven


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

Jbw is so legit jfl at subhumans who are not settling for Africans and rope instead


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jul 29, 2020)

JFL you post this as if getting nigger pussy in a nigger country is an achievement. If this subhuman can get laid anyone can.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 29, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> They want money obviously. This is in fucking Africa lmao. They are living in poverty.


Jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh Shieeeet Nigguh


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> this subhuman can get laid anyone can.


Only if he's white, jfl at you if you believe a subhuman curry would get those matches, jbw


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Jfl


Pussy is pussy for a 1psl subuhuman, he can't complain jfl jbw is legit , only ethnics disagree because it keeps them alive


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 29, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Pussy is pussy for a 1psl subuhuman, he can't complain jfl jbw is legit , only ethnics disagree because it keeps them alive


Jfl maybe idk


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Jfl maybe idk





Patrick Baitman said:


> View attachment 552113





johncruz12345 said:


> They want money obviously. This is in fucking Africa lmao. They are living in poverty.





Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Those african bitches have alterior motives tbh they see white men and they think he will be rich so its essentially just beta buxxing


Ethnics on suicide watch rn, how are they gonna cope now how are they gonna stay alive?? After I destroyed their last and only cope


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 29, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Ethnics on suicide watch rn, how are they gonna cope now how are they gonna stay alive?? After I destroyed their last and only cope


Baste


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 29, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Ethnics on suicide watch rn, how are they gonna cope now how are they gonna stay alive?? After I destroyed their last and only cope


Bro im an Irish x Scandinavian gigamogger keep coping


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Bro im an Irish x Scandinavian gigamogger keep coping
> View attachment 552122


Leo mogs


----------



## Germania (Jul 29, 2020)

jbw is legit to 100%


----------



## thecel (Jul 29, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


>




Preety Zinta is fucking sexy


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 29, 2020)

thecel said:


> Preety Zinta is fucking sexy


Indeed , there are some good African pussy


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Jul 29, 2020)

*Nuuuu its nut tru pls bro its over for us whites dont have an advantage pls *


----------



## loksr (Aug 6, 2020)

Him running the cursor over her giant tits gets me every time


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 6, 2020)

loksr said:


> Him running the cursor over her giant tits gets me every time


Who?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Aug 6, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Who?


Lol legit
There's also a video of blackops2cel's matches in asia


----------



## Deleted member 5893 (Aug 6, 2020)

jason pope is a another good example of the jbw theory


----------



## Time Travel (Aug 6, 2020)

jbw only works in afria and asia.
Just be ethnic works anywhere else.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Proves my point


Well said.
You weren't saying the reason he gets pay. Just that he can get it.

Bitching about the reason you can get pussy. Besides escort. Is so faggotery.
You do or you don't. The reason is less relevant.

So what they hope, you take them out off there to your own country. You don't have to do that.


----------



## bossman (Aug 7, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> jbw only works in afria and asia.
> Just be ethnic works anywhere else.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> jbw only works in afria and asia.


South America also, or not?

That said. "only works in Asia and Africa"

​


#*Continent**World Population* Share​1*Asia*59.54%2Africa17.20%


----------



## bossman (Aug 10, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> South America also, or not?
> 
> That said. "only works in Asia and Africa"
> 
> ...


That said. "only works in Asia and Africa"


#*Continent**World Population of Hot Women* Share1Asia0.5%2Africa0%


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 10, 2020)

bossman said:


> That said. "only works in Asia and Africa"
> 
> 
> #*Continent**World Population of Hot Women* Share1Asia0.5%2Africa0%


You can train yourself to find different women hot. I’ve trained myself over the years to like “thick” milfs (postwall single mom betabuxx searchers). Just trick your brain into liking a different kind of girl.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 10, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> You can train yourself to find different women hot. I’ve trained myself over the years to like “thick” milfs (postwall single mom betabuxx searchers). Just trick your brain into liking a different kind of girl.


Copemaxxing. But legit, when you do that and can do that.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 10, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Copemaxxing. But legit, when you do that and can do that.


I'm going to start training myself to like Asian girls. Not cope if you genuinely find it hot.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 10, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm going to start training myself to like Asian girls. Not cope if you genuinely find it hot.


You can develop a taste for something, true that. It's a bit cope, but copeing in life a bit is legit survival strategy.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 19, 2020)

wtf is this


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 19, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> wtf is this


Mind games.


----------



## Raax (Aug 19, 2020)

Not surprised
White incels can legit do well in Asia and Africa 

It’s ethnics that suffer the most all over


----------



## Reiraku (Aug 19, 2020)

Caging at the choice of music for this


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 19, 2020)

just aidsmaxx bro


----------



## disillusioned (Aug 19, 2020)

Bullshit. They are just gold digging. Proof of this is the fact that gooks in Africa are also slaying because they are seen as richer than the native africans. This is all about money.


----------



## here (Aug 19, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Bullshit. They are just gold digging. Proof of this is the fact that gooks in Africa are also slaying because they are seen as richer than the native africans. This is all about money.


just be race associated with 1st world theory
aka jbw


----------

